# Nobel Peace Prize



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

President Obama has been nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize; :clap2:  a piece of Afghanistan, a piece of Iraq?? One thing is for sure, the $/Euro xrate is in his favour


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> President Obama has been nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize; :clap2:  a piece of Afghanistan, a piece of Iraq?? One thing is for sure, the $/Euro xrate is in his favour


He bloody won it!! just heard it on the radio ...... apparently everyone is most confused!!!!!  even the Whitehouse ... they want to know what he has done to deserve winning it 

I like Mr O very much, and think he has the potential to do good things ... but having only been in the big chair for 9 months there is still a lot to do ...... I think this Prize may be a little premature!

Sue x


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

After 9 months in office ????...for what ?.he is at war with two muslim countries. This could turn out to be a large albatross around his neck.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hombre said:


> After 9 months in office ????...for what ?.he is at war with two muslim countries. This could turn out to be a large albatross around his neck.


I agree Mr H ... I think even Mr O is a little embarassed with thid! Sue x


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> He bloody won it!! just heard it on the radio ...... apparently everyone is most confused!!!!!  even the Whitehouse ... they want to know what he has done to deserve winning it
> 
> I like Mr O very much, and think he has the potential to do good things ... but having only been in the big chair for 9 months there is still a lot to do ...... I think this Prize may be a little premature!
> 
> Sue x


I agree, Sue, though I wonder if perhaps its got a lot to do with the George Bush effect. After Bush's approach to foreign policy, someone like Obama who announces he wants to see an end to nuclear weapons and tries to get different factions to talk to one another, is going to seem like some kind of messiah!

Personally, I think this prize should be awarded more often to the "little" people rather than just politicians, people who are unknown and unrewarded who work for peace in the community or various NGOs, for example. After all, the known prize winners, usually tend to have whole teams of people behind them, researching, doing all the groundwork etc anyway. The "little" people meanwhile, do it quietly without publicity.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Personally, I think this prize should be awarded more often to the "little" people rather than just politicians, people who are unknown and unrewarded who work for peace in the community or various NGOs, for example. After all, the known prize winners, usually tend to have whole teams of people behind them, researching, doing all the groundwork etc anyway. The "little" people meanwhile, do it quietly without publicity.



Like me on the forum LOL!!!!!!!!!

Seriously, I agree with you. Why is it always some major name who is really only a figurehead/puppet for a particular party/organisation, altho didnt "mother Theresa" get it one year?? But I suppose she wasnt exactly "an unsung hero"

Jo xx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's a list of winners:
Winners of the Nobel Peace Prize


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Like me on the forum LOL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I agree with you. Why is it always some major name who is really only a figurehead/puppet for a particular party/organisation, altho didnt "mother Theresa" get it one year?? But I suppose she wasnt exactly "an unsung hero"
> 
> Jo xx


Erm, I think Jo, you would be ruled out because of your use of the nuke facility! lol. 

Looking at the list, yes, there are a lot of deserving winners over the years, but I still think high profile politicians are not always the most deserving. And I am not sure about certain organisations winning it when peace is supposed to be their objective anyway.

Let's hope this year's award puts pressure on President Obama to come up with the goods!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello folks,

I guess Obama won it for "his view of the world". At least that's what I read as it makes no sense for him to win the Nobel Peace Prize for anything he has actually done.

I think it also puts (a little!) pressure on his foreign policies...

Enjoy the long weekend all!


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> President Obama has been nominated for the Nobel Peace Prize;


Is it only me, or does any one else think it a bit ironic that a Peace Prize was started by a man who made his fortune out of making explosives?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> I agree, Sue, though I wonder if perhaps its got a lot to do with the George Bush effect. After Bush's approach to foreign policy, someone like Obama who announces he wants to see an end to nuclear weapons and tries to get different factions to talk to one another, is going to seem like some kind of messiah!
> 
> Personally, I think this prize should be awarded more often to the "little" people rather than just politicians, people who are unknown and unrewarded who work for peace in the community or various NGOs, for example. After all, the known prize winners, usually tend to have whole teams of people behind them, researching, doing all the groundwork etc anyway. The "little" people meanwhile, do it quietly without publicity.


We were just talking about this at dinner - that after Bush anything looks like a dove with an olive branch . Everybody seems to be totally :noidea: by this.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently the nomination for the peace prize was put in only 11 days after Obama was inaugurated!!?


Jo xxx


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

The Nobel Peace Prize means nothing it lost credibility many years ago. The decision to give it to Obama is ridiculous, but then the world is full of buffoons!

Amazingly Henry Kissinger recognized by many as a war criminal won it! 

Adolph Hitler,Mussolini, Tony Blair, george Bush and Stalin have all been nominated!
Ghandi never won it despite being nominated 4 times.


----------

